# Two Phones?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Those who run two phones, how do you do it?
In terms of cell plans, I mean.
Do you have two different plans? One plan and tether to the other phone? Hot spot? How do you do it?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

You'll be like this guy. Two phones, one for the *****es, one for the @@@s.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tommy Two Phones would be a good name for a 21st century mafioso


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Those who run two phones, how do you do it?
> In terms of cell plans, I mean.
> Do you have two different plans? One plan and tether to the other phone? Hot spot? How do you do it?


Sometimes I run two phones, one off a hot spot. You can't communicate with pax if you do lyft on the hot spot phone, you can uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Those who run two phones, how do you do it?
> In terms of cell plans, I mean.
> Do you have two different plans? One plan and tether to the other phone? Hot spot? How do you do it?


I have two data-only plans. AT&T unlimited LTE for $35 per month for Uber phone and T-Mobile 2Gb Lte for $10 per month. The Google Hangouts app gives free phone number and unlimited free calls within the US. I set my Uber and Lyft contact number to the Hangouts number. When Uber or Lyft pax phone me I will 99% of the time ignore them but, if I do feel like answering, their call will be routed to the Hangouts app on my AT&T phone. Likewise, I can call pax via the Hangouts app.

I tried tethering but it was a PITA having to connect one phone to the other and the data transmission with tethering didn't always work well. For example, Lyft was my tethered phone and I would often get a "bad data connection" message on Lyft and could not connect to the Lyft network. I'd then open the Lyft app on my main Uber phone and I could connect to Lyft on my Uber phone. Which makes little sense as there was only one data connection to Lyft, via the Uber phone. Therefore, the tethering connection was somehow to blame.

Anyway, for $45 per month I have unlimited data, voice and text on my main phone plus 2Gb of LTE on a separate line for Lyft and no connection issues.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't understand the need for 2 phone. I've got a $200 tmobile lg phone that I've done 11k trips off of and it costs me 55/month.

I'm all about frugality.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I don't understand the need for 2 phone. I've got a $200 tmobile lg phone that I've done 11k trips off of and it costs me 55/month.
> 
> I'm all about frugality.


I'm about frugality too, and I'm beating you on cost by 10 bucks per month &#128540;.

The benefit of two phones is that you have twice the number of screens. There's no need to switch back and forth between Uber and Lyft as you accept a ride on one and have to go offline on the other. Rides are 50/50 split between Uber and Lyft here, so there is a lot of switching back on forth here with one phone.

Two phones are also good for keeping track of what's happening on the app that is offline while you are doing a ride on the other app - keeping track of surge / heat map for example.

Another minor benefit is that you can keep Spotify or other app running on one phone and have the active app or Maps or whatever on the other phone.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> You'll be like this guy. Two phones, one for the @@@@@es, one for the @@@s.


:thumbdown:
Ridiculous!
I can't believe I just watched this cRap!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> :thumbdown:
> Ridiculous!
> I can't believe I just watched this cRap!


Whats funny is the guy is serious.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> :thumbdown:
> Ridiculous!
> I can't believe I just watched this cRap!


I know, this one not that good, I only posted as satire. I like a variety of music. Little bit of everything.



Soldiering said:


> I don't understand the need for 2 phone. I've got a $200 tmobile lg phone that I've done 11k trips off of and it costs me 55/month.
> 
> I'm all about frugality.


One good phone will beat two old ones. Even the lower end model can work.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I don't understand the need for 2 phone. I've got a $200 tmobile lg phone that I've done 11k trips off of and it costs me 55/month.
> 
> I'm all about frugality.


Two phones made more sense when money was good but now...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Sometimes I run two phones, one off a hot spot. You can't communicate with pax if you do lyft on the hot spot phone, you can uber.


I had issues with my old phone slowing down to the point of becoming unusable, so I temporarily ran a wifi tether to a newish no-name $35 phone.

I too had issue calling out on Lyft pax. This also means no noshow fees on Lyft. I never looked for a workaround as I soon had a new phone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Two phones made more sense when money was good but now...


Yeah, true. But it's still a worth it for an extra 10 bucks per month cost. If it were an extra 20 bucks, who knows.



Boca Ratman said:


> You can't communicate with pax if you do lyft on the hot spot phone, you can uber.


You can if you change your Lyft driver phone number to your main phone. When you need to call pax in order to shuff.. I mean ask where they are prior to no showing them, you just see what number the tethered phone is trying to call and then dial that number from your main phone.

Lyft's systems will see that a call was attempted from your Lyft phone number to the Lyft patch-thru number and it counts as you having tried to call the pax. In other words, the driver-to-pax call verification is done server-side at Lyft, not client-side within the app.


----------



## Lyft&getthin (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a Verizon unlimited data plan which I've had for years for my 1-phone service, and a couple years or so ago added a 4g tablet to the plan for an extra $20/mo I think. It's much nicer having a tablet that has it's own 4g vs tethering off the phone, and @The Gift of Fish pretty much outline the reasons why it's nice to have 2 screens that I agree with

I've tried doing split screen on the tablet and although it works ok, on an 8" screen it's not as good as 2 separate screens and having an entire 8" is kinda nice.

Lyft's implementation of Google maps is super buggy on my Android phone so I have to run it on the tablet. If I use external Google maps or Waze it slows things down a lot and sometimes exiting the map app is a total cluster ****


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, true. But it's still a worth it for an extra 10 bucks per month cost. If it were an extra 20 bucks, who knows.
> 
> 
> You can if you change your Lyft driver phone number to your main phone. When you need to call pax in order to shuff.. I mean ask where they are prior to no showing them, you just see what number the tethered phone is trying to call and then dial that number from your main phone.
> ...


Males sense. If you put uber on the tethered phone you can call and message through the app.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Love the answers! Thanks everyone. Those who run a tablet and a phone, can we see a pic of your set up? That intrigues me, but I don't want a bunch of clutter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

One is my emergency leg phone, its charged powered off El cheapo trac-phone that's out of minutes and can only call 911. (this is a real thing, any phone BY LAW has to be able to dial 911 even if it's out of minutes, no service ect).

It's literally JUST an emergency phone for dialing 911 in the event i get carjacked and they take my phone.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

I use 2 phones because uber doesn't like us using other apps for work


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> You'll be like this guy. Two phones, one for the @@@@@es, one for the @@@s.


Just to be clear, does this blood have one phone or two?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Coyotex said:


> Those who run two phones, how do you do it?
> In terms of cell plans, I mean.
> Do you have two different plans? One plan and tether to the other phone? Hot spot? How do you do it?


Check out my post on "How to run 2 phones"


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> Check out my post on "How to run 2 phones"


Link? -o:


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-run-2-phones.380358/
or

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=uberpeople+how+to+run+2+phones

the first link is faster....


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-run-2-phones.380358/
> or
> 
> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=uberpeople+how+to+run+2+phones
> ...


No offense, but I read that when you posted it. WAY too complicated for a simpleton like me. I also don't rate a pax on whether they tip or not.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Coyotex said:


> Those who run two phones, how do you do it?


Like this


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-run-2-phones.380358/
> or
> 
> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=uberpeople+how+to+run+2+phones
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> Those who run two phones, how do you do it?
> In terms of cell plans, I mean.
> Do you have two different plans? One plan and tether to the other phone? Hot spot? How do you do it?


I have two active phones through T-Mobile. They had a special at one point you can add a second line with unlimited data for an extra $25 or something. So I have two lines with unlimited everything for $100 a month. At the time, I was debating adding a second line anyways. so once I saw that deal I jumped on it. I also have a third phone that I hotspot off my "main phone" occasionally


----------

